# Anti-twist plate for BG-E11



## skirmont (Jun 13, 2012)

I love the BG-E11. Very solid. 

I have a stroboframe Pro-T. The old twist plate from my 5D is about 2mm too short.
I tried an NF-5 and a BE-1. The folks at Tiffen say to use the universal plate which doesn't have the
nice lip.

Does anyone know which anti-twist plat to use with the new grip?

Happy shooting.

DAS


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 13, 2012)

The grip is just becoming available, so plate makers are tooling up plates to match it, or testing existing ones. I'd check with Kirk or RRS to see what / when they have something.


----------



## winoheel (Jun 13, 2012)

RRS told me last week that they just got the grip and would have the L plate in about 30 days so it seems that the anti-twist plate would be on about the same timetable.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jun 13, 2012)

Just FYI but I received my BG-E11 yesterday. I went through all my L brackets looking for a possible short term solution while I'm waiting for my RRS and Kirk orders for their official L bracket for the grip. I found that the 60D L bracket from Kirk fit just fine. Now it is true that it blocked the right most door so I won't have access to the HDMI port for my field monitor but the Canon screen is so good already that I rarely use the field monitor for that camera anyway.

As a result the Kirk L bracket for the 60D (in stock I believe) does work in a fashion while you are waiting for them to design something better.
Bruce


----------

